# Iver Johnson Velocipede



## DonChristie (Jun 8, 2019)

This is an Iver Johnson i got off of CL. I got it to restore for my 6 mos grandson Carter. I restored a similiar one 25 yrs ago for Carter’s Mom, my daughter. So anyhow, this new trike was spray bombed Red. I was hoping for some original paint under the Red. I dont think so. Looks like i will need to repaint. The last pic is my daughters trike which i still have.


----------



## stezell (Jun 8, 2019)

Cool grandad there Don, cool project as well!
Sean


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 8, 2019)

Very cool! Keep us updated on the progress.
Hammerhead


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 8, 2019)

I have her all broken down. I am working on unassembling the wheels now. Check out the spoke head! No head at all, just a small S bend!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 11, 2019)

Took a slight detour from the wheels and played with the badge. It was also spray bombed and nothing would remove the paint. I tried acetone, paint thinner and goofoff! I then remembered the old way, gasoline! I soaked it over night. The red paint then came right off with a mild wire brush. Still got specs of red left though.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 11, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> I then remembered the old way, gasoline! I soaked it over night.



Ok,, I assume you are a non-smoker ?


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 11, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Took a slight detour from the wheels and played with the badge. It was also spray bombed and nothing would remove the paint. I tried acetone, paint thinner and goofoff! I then remembered the old way, gasoline! I soaked it over night. The red paint then came right off with a mild wire brush. Still got specs of red left though.
> 
> View attachment 1013782
> 
> View attachment 1013783



That cleaned up nice!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 11, 2019)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Ok,, I assume you are a non-smoker ?



Well, i left it on the back porch. Didnt think smokin near it was a good idea!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 22, 2019)

The rims are now reduced to rubble! Ha! The trike came with one iver rear wheel and one something else. I was lucky enough to find a set from @ivrjhnsn (Scott)! Thank you! Interesting about the set i got versus the one original, the set has 20 spokes per and the other 12 spokes! Maybe a difference in age?


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 29, 2019)

The painted parts are at the sandblaster now. The blaster corrected me and said its glass blasted. Ha! I found a great pair of Torrington junior pedals, grips and a used seat. I thought the grips were repopped. Upon closer inspection, they could be NOS. I also started buffing the red paint off of the metal parts.


----------



## stezell (Jun 29, 2019)

Looking good Don, looks like those wheels will clean up nice. 
Sean


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks @stezell! I started buffing the metal parts. My plan was to use the metal parts buffed only. Now i am thinking about plating. What to do...


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 30, 2019)

Nice progress Don!!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks Rob,  @rollfaster ! I did a little something on the badge. I tried filling the text in with white paint using a syringe. It does not look bad but certainly not good! Lol.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 30, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Thanks Rob,  @rollfaster ! I did a little something on the badge. I tried filling the text in with white paint using a syringe. It does not look bad but certainly not good! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 1023177
> 
> ...



Hey, a little practice goes a long way!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 30, 2019)

I started to clean the paint off of the front fender when i noticed blue paint underneath. It appeared to be iver blue! I thought all the velocipedes had chromium fender. Wrong! Apparently, originally in about 1925 they did not have a fender. Then around the early 30s they added a fender and it was painted to match the trike. After that, they made the fender chrome! So as far as a date, based on the blue fender, it is from 1931-33.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 1, 2019)

Got the parts back from the blaster today. Sanded the metal with 180 and primed! Who says Ivers dont grow on trees! Ha!


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 1, 2019)

On a more serious note, i always thought the IJ velocipede did not have serial numbers. The original one i did was not marked. While sanding this frame, low and behold, there is a serial number! Its on the bottom of the rear axl in center. I wonder if they can be dated like an Iver bike?


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 6, 2019)

I have spent many hours behind this  Craftsman motor and scotchbrite wheel! Got it from my dad 25 yrs ago, same wheel too! Buffing spokes is a real pain so i have been toggling between the spokes and paint. I got a coat of paint on her that im happy with. I need to focus on the wheels since i plan on shipping them to the new tire guy. That should take weeks!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 6, 2019)

WOW! Looks great, very nice work. Will keep watching to see this project finished.
Hammerhead


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks @Hammerhead ! I got the wheels spoked up and trued! What a load off! I got to now send them off to a guy who will install the rubber. This will give me time to go thru the rest of it.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 11, 2019)

The Devils in the details! Mounted the badge and front end all together. The rims were mailed off yesterday to get new skins put on. Probably will be a few weeks now.


----------

